# Star Trek Costumes



## halloweenlinks (Aug 4, 2008)

Calling all Trekkies...

The New Star Trek Movie costumes are in stock.

Many costumes to choose from including your favorites Captain Kirk and Spock.

Check them out here: Star Trek Costumes


----------

